# where you niggers at



## Gonzpat

Contexto: Amigos hablando por telefono. Ninguno de los 2 son negros, pero usan "niggers" para hablarse entre ellos, no necesariamente de manera ofensiva, sino mas bien con un tono amigable.
Ej:
-- "Where are you niggers at now?"
-- "Right here. Waiting for you."

Se podria traducir talvez como "cabrones" (en espanol mexicano) para preservar tanto la palabra ofensiva, pero que a la vez se puede usar entre amigos sin ser necesariamente ofensiva?
Ej:
-- "¿Dónde andan cabrones?"
-- "Aquí. Esperáandote".

Se les ocurre algo mejor?


----------



## Mirlo

Si creo que serí lo mejor para remplazarlo , pero e mi opinión personal.
Tambien depende de tu audiencia, para algunos países 'cabrones' es muy fuerte...no para nosotros, pero como dije algunos países.


----------



## Vivianípilis

Mirlo tiene razón, la palabra que elijas para _niggers_ variará de acuerdo a tu audiencia, aquí en Chile la palabra _cabrón _es ofensiva...


----------



## duvija

Éste es uno de esos temas a tomar con cuidado. Tanto como los que usan la palabra 'niggers' NO debieran usarla (ni siquiera con tono cariñoso), como no nos gustaría que usaran 'cabrones' dos ingleses hablándose entre ellos.


----------



## BBrus

En España, si usas "cabrones", "capullos", no se van a enfadar tus amigos contigo, pero al decirlo harías ver que estás preocupado por tus amigos o un poco enfadado por algo que hayan podido hacer.

Por ejemplo, un amigo se pierde en una noche de fiesta. Le llamo y le digo ¿Pero dónde te has metido, capullo? En un contexto muy informal y entre amigos también podrías decir "¿Qué pasa, maricas?" como diciendo "¿Qué tal?" de forma muy coloquial.


----------



## duvija

BBrus said:


> Por ejemplo, un amigo se pierde en una noche de fiesta. En un contexto muy informal y entre amigos también podrías decir "¿Qué pasa, maricas?" como diciendo "¿Qué tal?" de forma muy coloquial.


 

Pregunta: un homosexual, ¿no se siente mal cuando oye decir 'marica' a gente que no lo es? (aquí el problema está en que solamente puede contestar esta pregunta alguien que sea homosexual, y por lo general, no lo dicen en este foro, ¿no?)


----------



## BBrus

Buena pregunta.

¿Te refieres a que si un homosexual escucha que llaman "marica" sin su verdadero significado de "homosexual" se siente ofendido? Pues no lo sé, la verdad. Personalmente, evito usar palabras como "marica" y "gay" (que uso con frecuencia en el ámbito muy coloquial como vocativo) si hay gente cerca que sepa que es homosexual.


----------



## duvija

BBrus said:


> Buena pregunta.
> 
> ¿Te refieres a que si un homosexual escucha que llaman "marica" sin su verdadero significado de "homosexual" se siente ofendido? Pues no lo sé, la verdad. Personalmente, evito usar palabras como "marica" y "gay" (que uso con frecuencia en el ámbito muy coloquial como vocativo) si hay gente cerca que sepa que es homosexual.


 

¿Y si no lo sabés? con 'nigger' lo ves, sin problemas, por lo que podés evitar usarlo, pero si no nos controlamos en general, podemos meter la pata en lugares complicados. No sé, me estoy tratando de alejar del uso de insultos, justificados como 'coloquialismos'. 'Nigger' es una de esas palabras peligrosas.


----------



## BBrus

Si estás hablando de evitar el uso de la palabra "marica" como forma de llamar a un amigo porque alguno se pueda sentir ofendido, yo no me preocuparía.

Igualmente, aquí a un amigo de raza negra o incluso de piel oscura lo podemos llamar "negro" y nadie se molesta por ello. Igual que los negros en EEUU se llaman entre ellos "nigger", aquí a veces los homosexuales se llaman entre sí "marica" o "mariquita". 

Es mucho menos común que el "nigger" entre afroamericanos, pero se usa.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Hola:
Estoy muy, pero muy de acuerdo con lo que ha dicho duvija, debe restringirse el uso de la palabra "nigger[s]" entre personas inculcadas en una cultura afroamericana (o sea nadie salvo los afroamericanos debe usarla fuera de ciertos contextos, como por ejemplo en el análisis de ella).  En el inglés estadounidense, es una de las palabras más fuertes (y tabúes) que se puede pronunciar.  En cuanto a la pregunta original, a mi parecer "cabrón" sirve muy bien si es para una audiencia mexicana, pero va a perder las matices del original (las sociohistóricas).

Saludos


----------



## Mirlo

BBrus said:


> Si estás hablando de evitar el uso de la palabra "marica" como forma de llamar a un amigo porque alguno se pueda sentir ofendido, yo no me preocuparía.
> 
> Igualmente, aquí a un amigo de raza negra o incluso de piel oscura lo podemos llamar "negro" y nadie se molesta por ello. Igual que los negros en EEUU se llaman entre ellos "nigger", aquí a veces los homosexuales se llaman entre sí "marica" o "mariquita".
> 
> Es mucho menos común que el "nigger" entre afroamericanos, pero se usa.


 
Exacto, estoy completamente se acuerdo.
comprendo que en Estados Unidos quieren implantar el uso de "politically correct", nosotros simpre hemos usado el uso del vocabulario suelto entre amistades. No es cuestión de ofender, es cuestión de costumbre.

Saludos,


----------



## Gonzpat

aloofsocialite said:


> Hola:
> Estoy muy, pero muy de acuerdo con lo que ha dicho duvija, debe restringirse el uso de la palabra "nigger[s]" entre personas inculcadas en una cultura afroamericana (o sea nadie salvo los afroamericanos debe usarla fuera de ciertos contextos, como por ejemplo en el análisis de ella). En el inglés estadounidense, es una de las palabras más fuertes (y tabúes) que se puede pronunciar. En cuanto a la pregunta original, a mi parecer "cabrón" sirve muy bien si es para una audiencia mexicana, pero va a perder las matices del original (las sociohistóricas).
> 
> Saludos


 
Gracias, aloofsocialite, por retomar el hilo de la pregunta. De acuerdo con que debería evitarse, pero el hecho en la realidad es que se usa. Entonces, ¿cómo traducirla para que no se pierda el matiz del original, como bien destacas? --un verdadero dilema de traducción. 

Un poco más de contexto:

La audiencia (para la traducción), así como los hablantes originales de la expresión en inglés, son precisamente mexicanos viviendo en EE.UU. 

El problema es que no puede traducirse solamente como "negros" (aún cuando la audiencia sea para EE.UU.) pues en mi opinión --y tal como recalca BBrus-- llamar a alguien "negro" en español no tiene la misma carga ofensiva o negativa que en inglés. Habría que agregarle algún otro adjetivo que la hiciera más fuerte... quizá "negros de mierda" o "pinches negros", aunque creo que talvez sería mejor dejarlo en "pinches negros", pues "negros de mierda" sería aún más fuerte que el original: como decir "fucking niggers" en inglés; mientras que "pinche", como adjetivo, no es tan fuerte como el "fucking" en inglés.

Espero su opiniones...


----------



## Txiri

You could "suavizar" it a little, using "bato" ... "güey" ... personally, I agree with your use of  _cabrón_ ...  I've found it to be a very common and typical usage among Mexicans in the US or close.


----------



## Der Kaiser

duvija said:


> Éste es uno de esos temas a tomar con cuidado. Tanto como los que usan la palabra 'niggers' NO debieran usarla (ni siquiera con tono cariñoso), como no nos gustaría que usaran 'cabrones' dos ingleses hablándose entre ellos.



Entre amigos los ingleses sueltan barbaridades! Lo de insultar a los amigos irónicamente o con cierta afección se hace tanto en el mundo angloparlante como el hispanoparlante.

En este caso pondría algo como "qué tal, negrito de mierda?", para que se conserve el matiz, pero a la vez el diminutivo puede indicar que están hablando "entre amigos" y no están a punto de pelear!


----------



## aloofsocialite

A Gonzpat:
La verdad no sé si se puede conservar los matices del original, ya que la historia de la palabra "nigger" tal como mencionada, tiene sus raíces en el sistema de subyugación y esclavitud de los negros en los EE.UU..  No va a haber un homólogo en español, que yo sepa.  ¿No es el caso que la palabra "indio" en el español de México tiene connotaciones negativas o peyorativas?  A mi me sonaría raro si entre amigos se dijeran "indio", pero es la única palabra de un nivel parecido a "nigger" que se me ocurre.

A lo mejor, tendrás que conformarte con una palabra que carece de ese matiz.

Suerte


----------



## Mirlo

aloofsocialite said:


> A Gonzpat:
> La verdad no sé si se puede conservar los matices del original, ya que la historia de la palabra "nigger" tal como mencionada, tiene sus raíces en el sistema de subyugación y esclavitud de los negros en los EE.UU.. No va a haber un homólogo en español, que yo sepa. ¿No es el caso que la palabra "indio" en el español de México tiene connotaciones negativas o peyorativas? A mi me sonaría raro si entre amigos se dijeran "indio", pero es la única palabra de un nivel parecido a "nigger" que se me ocurre.
> 
> A lo mejor, tendrás que conformarte con una palabra que carece de ese matiz.
> 
> Suerte


Si, pero lo que estamos tratando de explicar es que en español 'negro' no significa lo mismo que en inglés... Se que se podría malinterpretar, pero las personas deben saber que no es lo mismo, si se sienten ofendidas no es porque alguien de habla española los quiera ofender.
*A Gonzpat*:
Negros de mierda= damn black person
No lo otro.


----------



## Cornelius71

Yo creo que una traducción aproximada de "nigger" en España sería "negrata", aunque no tiene el historial negativo de "nigger", sencillamente porque en España sólo hay negros desde hace 20 años. En España "negro" no es ofensivo. Tampoco hemos tenido grandes problemas de racismo, al menos con los negros. Moros y gitanos es otra historia.


----------



## SydLexia

Hablando del contexto...

Si es una comedia la frase la usan con fines o humorísticos o críticos.

syd


----------



## aloofsocialite

Mirlo said:


> Si, pero lo que estamos tratando de explicar es que en español 'negro' no significa lo mismo que en inglés... Se que se podría malinterpretar, pero las personas deben saber que no es lo mismo, si se sienten ofendidas no es porque alguien de habla española los quiera ofender.
> *A Gonzpat*:
> Negros de mierda= damn black person
> No lo otro.



Desde luego que no significa lo mismo, por eso he dicho que no existe un homólogo en español.  Ni negro ni "negrata" ni "negro de mierda" (aunque sí suena bastante feo) tienen el mismo significado.


----------



## Mirlo

aloofsocialite said:


> Desde luego que no significa lo mismo, por eso he dicho que no existe un homólogo en español. Ni negro ni "negrata" ni "negro de mierda" (aunque sí suena bastante feo) tienen el mismo significado.


 
Le estaba diciendo a Gonzapat, pero está bien...
Saludos,


----------



## SydLexia

Sin saber nada del contexto propongo "gangsters".

syd


----------



## Nyima

En mi experiencia, cabron para una audiencia de Mexicanos viviendo en los E.U. esta perfectamente bien, conserve el sentido, etc. etc. 

Just a note, certain groups of African Americans use the word _nigga_ (not nigger) to refer to each other, it's a way of owning the word, it has a long history and we could debate about its use by black folks all day but that's not the point. 

The main thing for people to understand, whether they are students of English or native speakers, is that the word is *never* to be used by anyone else. The white kids speaking in the text to be translated are saying something ugly, uneducated and offensive. The word is in fact a racial slur and has a much stronger context than almost any other word in the US and any other word mentioned in this thread.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Mirlo said:


> Le estaba diciendo a Gonzapat, pero está bien...
> Saludos,



Ah ¡discúlpa! Pensé que todo antes de "A Gonzpat" se dirigió a mí.


----------



## aloofsocialite

SydLexia said:


> Sin saber nada del contexto propongo "gangsters".
> 
> syd



Es que buscamos una traducción adecuada de "nigga[s]" del inglés estadounidense a un español mexicano.


----------



## SydLexia

Nyima said:


> En mi experiencia, cabron para una audiencia de Mexicanos viviendo en los E.U. esta perfectamente bien, conserve el sentido, etc. etc.
> 
> Just a note, certain groups of African Americans use the word _nigga_ (not nigger) to refer to each other, it's a way of owning the word, it has a long history and we could debate about its use by black folks all day but that's not the point.
> 
> The main thing for people to understand, whether they are students of English or native speakers, is that the word is *never* to be used by anyone else. The white kids speaking in the text to be translated are saying something ugly, uneducated and offensive. The word is in fact a racial slur and has a much stronger context than almost any other word in the US and any other word mentioned in this thread.


This is my point about the context. It is possible that these kids are being shown to be ridiculous by their use of language (and the way they talk about AKs and 'busting caps in people's asses').

If this is the case, we need a 'hiphop gangsta' word in Spanish more than we need a direct, and fundamentally impossible, translation.

syd


----------



## Nyima

Excellent point Syd. Are the kids supposed to look ridiculous? Cool? Normal?


----------



## duvija

Nyima said:


> Excellent point Syd. Are the kids supposed to look ridiculous? Cool? Normal?


 
Probably cool. This ties up with the idea of 'ethnic humor' and all its implications. Considering that only a member of a certain ethnicity is allowed to make jokes about that same ethnicity, the performer is announcing something similar to 'I know I'm saying something best to be avoided, but by using this words I show I'm not one of them, even if I am'.

(This was discussed in a long conference about humor and ethnicity).


----------



## aloofsocialite

SydLexia said:


> This is my point about the context. It is possible that these kids are being shown to be ridiculous by their use of language (and the way they talk about AKs and 'busting caps in people's asses').
> 
> If this is the case, we need a 'hiphop gangsta' word in Spanish more than we need a direct, and fundamentally impossible, translation.
> 
> syd



Yes I agree, a perfect translation is impossible in this case (¿existe la traducción perfecta?).  Apropiado o no, el uso de "nigga" se ha extendido a otros demográficos, entre ellos los jóvenes no negros (blancos, latinoamericanos, asiáticos, etcétera) quien se identifican con esta cultura.

Que conste muy claro "nigger" y "nigga" son palabras de uso distinto aunque el diccionario no las reconozca así.  

Yo optaría todavía por "cabrón", aunque no tenga el mismo poder.


----------



## Nyima

duvija said:


> Probably cool. This ties up with the idea of 'ethnic humor' and all its implications. Considering that only a member of a certain ethnicity is allowed to make jokes about that same ethnicity, the performer is announcing something similar to 'I know I'm saying something best to be avoided, but by using this words I show I'm not one of them, even if I am'.
> 
> (This was discussed in a long conference about humor and ethnicity).


 
It's definitely an interesting concept and discussion. In that case, la palabra cabron no tiene el mismo sentido. Tendria que ser el equivalente de "nigga" en español si existe una palabra asi......

What I find is that at least in Mexico there is so little diversity that jokes with any type of racial connotation are very difficult to translate! Judging from the subtitles in movies, etc.


----------



## Metzaka

Pues hay un cantante que en LATAM se hace llamar Nigga, pero acá--por obvias razones--usa otro nombre del cual no me acuerdo (¿Flex?). Bueno, el caso es que si lo dejas así en inglés se entiende perfectamente entre los jóvenes. Es que la verdad no tiene traducción exacta.


----------



## Nyima

jejeje, Nigga el cantante, me estaba preguntando como lo reciben en los E.U. con ese nombre cuando lo escuche. 

Pues alli esta- dejarlo igual, pensaria que la mayoridad de los hispanohablantes en los E.U. reconoceria la palabra y su uso.


----------



## Gonzpat

Gracias por todas sus respuestas. Me han servido para pensar en otras posibilidades. ¿Qué me dicen de agregarle un sufijo despectivo a la palabra, como por ejemplo: –_ete_ o –_ucho_? Quedaría entonces “negretes” o “negruchos”. O tal vez se podría utilizar también el sustantivo “negroide” que se refiere más a la raza negra en la mente del hispanohablante que la palabra “negro” a secas. 
Volvienda al ejemplo original, quedaría:
-- ¿Dónde andan negroides?
o
-- ¿Dónde andan negruchos?
o
-- ¿Dónde andan negretes?

¿Qué piensan?


----------



## Metzaka

Otra opción para "mexicanizarlo" es "¿Onde andan, bola de nacos?", que en sí, sí tiene connotación racista y sí la usan los jóvenes.


----------

